

Show HN: A Bookmarklet For Two-Step Authentication - whaatt
http://whaatt.github.io/Authlet/

======
whaatt
Just wanted to share this with anyone who is constantly confronted with the
minor burden of two-step authentication using their phone. There's a very
slight security trade-off which comes with storing your authentication key in
a bookmark; in a decent number of cases, however, it's well worth the gain in
login seamlessness.

